# Some Cool Brushes



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Just stumbled upon these. Seem pretty cool...

http://naldzgraphics.net/freebies/freebies/850-super-cool-tech-brushes-for-photoshop/


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

850+! I'd totally rep you if I could.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

+ Repped


----------



## Aspoestertjie (May 14, 2009)

Very nice brushes indeed.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome. This should get me back in a photoshopping mood.


----------



## Aspoestertjie (May 14, 2009)

I have long spaces between working with Photoshop. Sometimes I have to struggle for 10 minutes to just remember how I did something the previous time.


----------

